
Secrez: A secrets manager in time of cryptocurrencies - ecesena
https://medium.com/@sullof/secrez-a-secrets-manager-in-time-of-cryptocurrencies-b15120c5aa14
======
sullof
Hello, this is Francesco, the author of Secrez. Just in case you have any
question.

